# I'm new, is all this normal?



## Jef2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi

I have been told I may be suffering from IBS. I am having further testing to check other things as well

My biggest issue is weight loss. I'm usually around the 60kg mark but currently at 53kg

This loss has been over about 4 months This weight loss is unintentional

For about the same amount of time I have suffered very loose stools with mucus, heartburn, some nausea, bloating and gas

Im currently being tested for lactose intolerance and so Ive stayed away from drinking my usual coffee which I have found as helped a little but not all

Do other IBS people suffer from unintentional weight loss?

Thanks for the help


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't. I've had IBS-D for over 20 years. I would think for as much as I empty I would be a rail, but I actually have a hard time losing weight.  Most of the times I've seen this is an infection. I'd ask your doc to do a thorough stool sample test.


----------



## KC87 (Aug 22, 2014)

I do. I have post-infectious IBS-D brought on by a stomach virus. I too deal with diarrhea and nausea. Between D and not eating much due to the nausea, over several months I dropped from 100 pounds (45 kg) to 86 pounds (39 kg). This was *not* a healthy weight for me, and I looked emaciated. I'm working on gaining it back now, using Ensure supplement drinks to put on extra calories.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many IBS'ers seem to see any weightloss they experience to be a symptom of the IBS, but it is actually because most of them eat less... either intentionally or unintentionally. So keep tract of how many calories you are ingesting in a day to see if you fall into a normal range.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I lost weight at first. Changing diet and trying to starve myself to stop going.

Just make sure to consult with your doctor. IBS symptoms are so bizarre, they can be confused with much serious issues, and much more treatable issues.


----------



## viraj09 (Jun 19, 2014)

if you have not reduced your diet intentionally, then weight loss should not happen. check it up


----------



## vermeera (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, I've lost weight when I shouldn't. I think in the past it was due to the constant diarrhea (only when it got really bad, and I clearly hadn't digested any food for quite some time).

In the past 2 weeks I've lost several lbs, but this time I believe it's because of my dietary changes in trying to accommodate the IBS. I'm introducing more fat back into my diet to counteract the weight-loss (or, make sure it doesn't get worse).


----------



## colette binger (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there-

I, too, have had a huge weight loss. Some of my doctors are concerned, others not so much. I have lost 30 pounds in the last 3 months. I have SIBO and they believe IBS as well, although, I am not sure. I know and have a confirmed SIBO infection (overgrowth rather). I know that I have many intolerances, and due to that I can't eat much and be comfortable. I am currently completely dairy free, gluten free, low fructose free...I follow a SIBO diet, or a low fodmap diet most of the time. I am struggling to figure out how to get the 1065 calories I need on a daily basis to keep my body and organs functioning, but I haven't hit that in months. Very upsetting  Looking for help, solutions my self. Just glad to know I am not the only one in the boat. 

C


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my post from today in the Stories section.

I found what I believe is a cure for my IBS D. It has been a month now with no symptoms so I am going to call it a cure.

Vermeera you are on the right track, eat more fat but cut the carbs too and you might just find total relief. It isn't just me either, many people on the Low Carb forum are reporting the same thing, IBS symptoms have disappeared.


----------



## delicate_petal (Sep 30, 2014)

I experienced that as well. I have post-infectious IBS-D and lost 10kg in about 2 months. I couldn't keep anything down and decided not eating was easier than eating and dealing with the consequences! It was a very unhealthy way of dealing with the illness and I have a better hold on it now but still struggle to eat when I am stressed or have something important to do in the day. We should still absorb all nutrients and calories from what we do eat so even having D should not cause rapid weightloss.


----------



## AngryTummy (Sep 11, 2014)

My weight has yo-yoed. When I first began to experience symptoms, I lost about 20 lbs. I later gained it back. When my symptoms got worse, I lost about 40 lbs and I hsvd gained it back.

Everyone is different but it is important to check with s doctor. Unexplained weight loss is something that should be assessed by a medical professional


----------

